# savage 64F .22 LR accsories?



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey every one i just got a new savage arms 64F .22 rifle, does anyone know where i can buy extra mags, dif stock, hi cap mags? i havent been able to find anything on google any advice would be great!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have one also. The mags can be bought at alot of your general sporting goods places. No one is making replacement stocks just yet. I've looked everywhere. All I can tell you is, it is one accurate rifle. Love mine. Good luck !


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks for the info, ive only had it a week or two but i love it. put about 600 rounds thru it and havent had a single problem.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great to hear. Keep an eye on Boyd's stocks website. If they come out with replacements, they will be the first. Enjoy the new rifle !


----------

